
Ask HN: An insurance to cover API changes? - mehdim
Would you pay extra fees to cover risks of :
- API changing their terms of services, strategy (Twitter, LinkedIn, etc...)
- unnoticed API breaking changes 
- hard technical failures, SLA not respected<p>To cover the cost of implementation, fix, migration to an competitor API, or business impacts.<p>All of this guaranteed by a 3rd-party well reknown insurer.
======
srinathrajaram
I would. But I suspect that either your premiums will be so high for the risky
sites (linkedin, facebook), that I could not afford it or I would clean up.

